# Whi is you favoriter Rocket of all time?



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Mine is:
1: Hakeem "the dream" Olajuwon
2: Ralph Sampson
3: Moses Malone


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I didn't get to see Hakeem play much during his first few years. It wasn't until I was about 10 (1994) that I started watching basketball and the rockets. I loved Hakeem as well but for some reason I was always partial to Clyde Drexler when he got traded. I dunno why, maybe cause he got traded about the same time I started watching the rockets. 

1a. Clyde Drexler
1b. Hakeem Olajuwon

Loved them both.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Scott Brooks


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

1. Hakeem
2. Vernon Maxwell
3. Mario Elie
4. Yao Ming

Clyde just didn't play with the Rockets long enough to go on my top 3 list.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Hakeem Olajuwon, he was my first favorite player. Right now, it's Yao Ming.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm throwing in Yao Ming at #4


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

mario rudy tmac franchise yao ....of topic i got mvp at mario eli camp lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Robert Horry, Vernon Maxwell, Mario Eli, and Kenny Smith were some of my favorite players back in the old Rockets days. I also obviously loved Akeem(I liked his name better without the "H") but thats a given. Horry probably has to be my favorite after The Dream.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming. I respected Hakeem but he's not a favorite of mine. Often a fan's favorite player doesn't necessarily have to be the best player.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Tracy McGrady
Yao Ming
Hakeem Olajuwon
Cuttino Mobley
Charles Barkley


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Hakeem no doubt.

I wonder down the track if people will remember that Dream, Sir Charles and Clyde all played on the same team for 3 years running. Even though they were on the downslide, looking at their overall numbers they were still doing their thing.

They got close in 1997, getting bounced in 7 games to Utah and then again in 1998, culminating in Drexler hanging up the boots.

I would like to know who was the big man coach of the Rockets during Hakeem's tenure. because from what I have read, he was a run, jump,dunk athlete in college. There is no way he reached the heights he did without learning all those moves. Anyone know?

So many post moves man. If I was a college coach, I would teach some of my post men, this is how to score in the post, Hakeem style!! Manouver your defender out of position and get to the rim!! Fake his a'ss out and get him on the back foot..

He had guard like abilities for a 7 footer, which you will not see again for a decade. Great defensive awareness. Think Shaq like offensive dominance, with a Mt Mutombo defense. And that is how you sum up Hakeem Olajuwon.

Even the video games cranked his game up. I remember playing NBA Live 95 for the first time and going as the Knicks and Hakeem destroyed me, time and time again.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Hakeem
Maxwell
Clyde
Horry
Elie
Kenny
Sam
Thorpe
Bullard
Herrera


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Dream - Obviously
Mario Elie and Vernon Maxwell - for their toughness
Purvis Short - The rainbow jump shot was tight. I saw him go for 43 one night and it was sweet.
Otis Thorpe - I'm not sure why. Maybe it was because he was the last true enforcer we had.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Hakeem, Clyde

For the current batch: TMac and Yao


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Hakeem then Zan Tabak


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

I have to go with my boy Hakeem..Maybe Tmac will be one of them soon...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

1: Hakeem Olajuwon
2: Yao Ming
3: Ralph Sampson
4: Maxwell
5: TMAC
6. Drexler
7: Mario Elie

and i guess i saw a thread like this in this board when i was a lurker here.who can dig that thread out? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rudy t should be on more of yalls list b/c it didnt say fav rocket player but fav rox so a coach would count rite ?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> rudy t should be on more of yalls list b/c it didnt say fav rocket player but fav rox so a coach would count rite ?


haha,i got who u r,from ur spelling. :wink:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Tmac
The Dream


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't think Tmac has been a Rocket long enough yet


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon
2. Charles Barkley
3. Steve Francis


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

1.Charles,my favorite player of all time.
2.Hakeem
3.Yao


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Charles Barkley was one of the greatest rebounders of all time, he is in there too.
I'll throw in Pippen just for the heck of it.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Moses Malone needs to get some more love up in here. But, The Dream will never be forgotten.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep Moses, the best offensive rebounder in the history of the game


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Hakeem hands down


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

Dream
Yao Ming
T-mac
Steve Francis( :sad: )


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Steve Francis deserves a spot too.


----------

